# Changing wheels



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi All:

I just put my summer tires and rims on and was wondering if I just did something stupid...

The rims were hard to get off this year (after taking off the bolts), so I sprayed WD40 along the edge of the hub/wheel. It took a bit of coaxing with y foot (kicking) to loosen the rims and get them off. There was quite a bit of rust, so I sprayed a bunch more WD40 along the face of the hub for each wheel.

Now I am thinking that was probably not such a good idea...

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

HSV.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

As long as you didn't get it all over the rotors it should be fine. Did you wipe off the excess? I noticed the same thing after getting mine home after purchase... I plan on sanding some of it off and repainting this summer. It seems like these cars have an inordinate amount of surface rust on them, and mine came out of California... 

Anybody have thoughts on why? I have my suspisions!


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

REX said:


> As long as you didn't get it all over the rotors it should be fine. Did you wipe off the excess? I noticed the same thing after getting mine home after purchase... I plan on sanding some of it off and repainting this summer. It seems like these cars have an inordinate amount of surface rust on them, and mine came out of California...
> 
> Anybody have thoughts on why? I have my suspisions!


Hey Rex:

Thanks for the info. I did wipe off the excess. I would like to have sanded, but was short on time. I drove mine through the winter (here in Boston), so I wasn't that surprised at the rust on the hubs. I was just worried that the WD40 might have compromised the friction between hub and wheel...

Cheers,

HSV.


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

Naw, you'll be fine as long as you rubbed off the excess WD40. When I changed my brake rotors there was so much rust that we had to use WD40, a hand torch, and countless poundings with a hammer to get each rotor off. I just sanded off the extra rust and gave it a very very small amount of anti-seize and I've had absolutely no problems what so ever.


----------

